# ما لا تعرفه عن القنبلة النووية



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

*






*
*نسمع بين الحين والآخر أخبار التنافر والتجاذب بين المجتمع الدولي  وإيران حول برنامجها النووي الذي تقول أنه لأغراض سلمية، بينما تقول أمريكا  ودول أخرى أنه يهدف لتصنيع أسلحة نووية. فمن أجل هذا السلاح النووي تحاصر  أمريكا والعالم إيران، ومن أجله احتلت أمريكا العراق ومن أجله أيضاً حوصرت  كوريا الشمالية ومن أجله تحدث العديد من المشاكل في مختلف أنحاء العالم بين  الحين والآخر. فلماذا كل هذه الضجة حول السلاح النووي؟*
*لنتعرف في هذا الموضوع على القنبلة النووية باختصار وببساطة:*

*



*


*نعرف جميعاً القنابل العادية، فهي عبارة عن مواد تتفاعل مع بعضها  كيميائياً بطريقة معينة لتسبب انفجاراً يؤدي إلى دمارٍ يصيب منطقة محددة  ليؤذي ويقتل الأشخاص الذين يعيشون فيها، وليدمر كذلك أي مباني أومنشآت تقع  في منطقة تأثير الانفجار حسب نوع وحجم القنبلة. ولكن الحال يختلف كثيراً في  حالة القنابل النووية. لماذا؟

*​*ما هو الفارق بين القنبلة النووية والقنبلة العادية؟*​ 
*سنجيب عن هذا السؤال بمعلومة: تخيلوا أن قنبلة نووية عيار واحد ميجا طن كافية لمحو أكبر مدينة في عصرنا الحالي من على وجه الأرض؟!!*

*سنتحدث عن معنى عيار القنبلة بعد قليل ولكن لنتحدث الآن عن سبب هذا الدمار المرعب:*

*



*

*على الرغم من أن طاقة وقوة القنبلة العادية تكمن في قوة انفجارها، إلا  أن الوضع يختلف كثيراً في حالة القنبلة النووية لأن قوة الانفجار لا تشكل  سوى 50% فقط من طاقة القنبلة وتأثيرها، بينما يتوزع باقي تأثيرها في صورة  حرارة هائلة وموجات إشعاعية قاتلة ونبضة كهرومغناطيسية هائلة.*
*سنمر على كل نقطة سريعاً، ولنبدأ بالـ50% الأولى من تأثير القنبلة النووية، وهي:*​*الانفجار:*
​ 
*حين  تنفجر القنبلة النووية تتسبب في تكوين موجة ضغط هائلة تدمر كل ما يقف في  طريقها. وتنتقل هذه الموجة بسرعة كبيرة تفوق سرعة الصوت في منطقة الانفجار  وتقل سرعتها كل ما ابتعدنا عن منطقة الانفجار.*

*



*​*السؤال هو: ماذا تفعل موجة الضغط تلك؟*

*لو أخذنا مثالاً بقنبلة  صغيرة عيارها 20 كيلوطن (أي قوة انفجارها تساوي انفجار 20,000 كيلوجرام من  مادة الـTNT التي تستخدم في القنابل العادية!!) لنشاهد ماذا سيفعل الانفجار  الناجم عن هذه القنبلة الصغيرة على الإنسان:*
*- على مسافة واحد  كيلومتر ستتشكل منطقة ضغط هائل في كل الاتجاهات حول نقطة الانفجار، سيؤدي  إلى تسليط ضغط شديد على جميع أنسجة جسم الانسان مسببة تمزقات شديدة تؤدي  إلى فصل عضلاته وجسمه عن عظمه، وكذلك تتعرض الأعضاء التي تحتوي على غازات  كالرئة و الأمعاء والأذن الوسطى إلى ضغط شديد يؤدي إلى انفجارها.*
*- على بعد 1.5 كيلومتر سيحدث ارتباك عام في جميع أجهزة الجسم مع نزيف شديد من الأنف والأذن وكسور شديدة وآلام في الأطراف.*

*



*

*- على مسافة 2 كم من الانفجار سيحدث ارتباك في كل الجهاز العضوي وفَقْد  للوعي مصحوب بصداع شديد وفقد للقدرة على السمع مع نزيف من الأنف والأذن  وآلام وكسور في المفاصل مع احتمال عدم القدرة على الكلام وبصاق ممزوج  بالدم.*
*هذا هو تأثير قنبلة صغيرة عيار 20 ألف طن، فما بالكم بقنبلة عيار 50 مليون طن؟*
*إذا  ظننتم أني أمزح بهذا الرقم، شاهدوا هذا الفيديو لتجربة حقيقية من العام  1961 لقنبلة Tsar الروسية التي يصل عيارها لـ57 مليون طن!!!:*

*[YOUTUBE]FfoQsZa8F1c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*
*تشعرون الآن بحجم قنبلتنا الصغيرة التي شاهدنا تأثيرها مقارنة بالقنابل الموجودة حالياً؟*
*بقي أن أضيف هنا معلومة سريعة لما سبق:*
*- بلغت قوة القنبلة النووية التي ألقيت على هيروشيما وناجازاكي ما بين 13 و18 كيلو طن فقط. صغيرة أليس كذلك؟*
*تسببت قوة انفجار هذه القنبلة في قتل حوالي 140,000 إنسان لحظة انفجارها!!!!*
*تخيلوا الآن أن ما شاهدتموه من هذا التأثير الهائل وهذا الدمار الرهيب ليس سوى 50% فقط من تأثير القنبلة؟!!!*​*أين يذهب باقي الـ50%؟*

*يذهب الباقي في صورة إشعاعات حرارية (35%) وتلوث إشعاعي (15%):

*​*الإشعاعات الحرارية:*​ 
*يتسبب  هذا الانفجار الهائل في تكوين كرة نارية هائلة تصل درجة الحرارة داخلها  لـ300,000 درجة مئوية! وتكون كرة اللهب تلك أكثر توهجاً من قرص الشمس في جو  مشمس.*

*



*


*تنتقل هذه الحرارة المرعبة في صورة أشعة حرارية تصيب كل من يتعرض لها  بحروق مختلفة حسب بعده عن القنبلة، ولنأخذ قنبلتنا الصغيرة (20 كيلوطن)  كمثال:*
*- على مسافة 1.5 كيلومتر تتسبب هذه الأشعة في حروق من الدرجة الرابعة (أسوأ درجات الحروق) وتسبب وفاة كثير من المصابين.*
*- على مسافة 2.5 كيلومتر تتسبب في حروق من الدرجة الثالثة، وينتج عن هذه الحروق ظهور قرح وتسبب تلف في البشرة والخلايا تحت الجلد.*
*- على مسافة 3.5 كيلومتر تتسبب في حروق من الدرجة الثالثة، أي تفقع الجلد.*
*- وأخيراً على مسافة 4.5 كيلومتر حروق من الدرجة الأولى مسببةً احمرار وانتفاخ بالجلد.*
*ولا تنسوا أيضاً أننا نتحدث عن قنبلة صغيرة نسبياً!!*​*الإشعاعات النووية:*​ 
*يتسبب  الانفجار النووي بجانب كل ما سبق في إطلاق سيل من أشعة جاما الغير مرئية  والنيوترونات خلال الأجزاء الأولى من أول ثانية بعد الانفجار. ويتسبب تعرض  الانسان لهذه الأشعة في حدوث تسمم إشعاعي قد يؤدي إلى الوفاة حسب الجرعة  التي يتعرض لها الشخص.*

*



*

*تحتاج هذه النقطة إلى موضوع وحدها لنتحدث عن تأثير التلوث الإشعاعي  المستمر التي تتسبب فيه القنبلة النووي، والذي لا يتوقف تأثيره في منطقة  انفجارها فقط بل ينتقل مع الرياح والسحاب إلى مناطق أبعد، ولكننا نكتفي  بهذه الإشارة السريعة.*
*وبتأثير الإشعاعات النووية نختتم هذه الإطلالة  السريعة التي أردنا من خلالها أن نقترب أكثر من القنبلة النووية لنعرف أي  حماقة ارتكبها الإنسان بحق نفسه!!*
*أترككم الآن مع مجموعة أخرى من الصور، ونبدأ بقنبلة ناجازاكي التي تسببت (مع قنبلة هيروشيما) في قتل أكثر من ربع مليون إنسان:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​

*المصادر:*

*- ويكبيديا – القنبلة النووية*

*- المقاتل – الأسلحة الذرية*

*-ويكبيديا – الضربة النووية على هيروشيما وناجازاكي*


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع يرعب .. يعنى قنبلتين تلاته ومايبقاش فى كُره أرضيه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

*مجهود رائع ومعلومات جامده تستحق عليه قنبله يوه تقيم 
بس منفعش للاسف​*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *موضوع يرعب .. يعنى قنبلتين تلاته ومايبقاش فى كُره أرضيه
> *​


ونرتاح من الدنيا وقرفها 

موضوع رائع مارس تسلم ايدك​


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

_*شكراا على المعلومه*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2011)

> *موضوع يرعب .. يعنى قنبلتين تلاته ومايبقاش فى كُره أرضيه *



امتى حد يتشجع ويفجر القنبلتين ثلاثة دول

شكرا مارو للموضوع المفيد جدا

كان فى نقط كده عايزة افهمها تم بحمد الله ههههههههه


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2011)

رائع موضوعك يا مارسلينو
واحلي تقييم الك


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *مجهود رائع ومعلومات جامده تستحق عليه قنبله يوه تقيم
> بس منفعش للاسف​*




*فيييييين هات بسرعه نفسي فى قنبله :w00t:
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ونرتاح من الدنيا وقرفها
> 
> موضوع رائع مارس تسلم ايدك​




*ههههههه اة خلينا نخـــــــــــلص :w00t:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أبريل 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااا كتييير للموضوع المفيد 
حاجه بترعب بس كلو بايد ربنا 
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## أنجيلا (18 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه اة خلينا نخـــــــــــلص :w00t:
> *​



لو بايدي ... لخلتكم تخلصو من زمااااااااااااان:giveup:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أبريل 2011)

*ايييييييييييه الكاميرا الخفيه دي
انا قيمت الموضوع مش المشاركه
شكلي دوست غلططط
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 أبريل 2011)

*انا ضد السلاح بشكل عام الا في حاله الدفاع الشرعي فقط و ضد الطاقه النوويه و مشتقاتها بشكل خاص*

*الانسان بيلعب بالنار و بيدمر ارضه و حياته بايده*

*اي سفاهه اكثر من هذا*

*ثقافه بتشجع الموت و الدمار و بتلغي حب الحياه خالص؟؟؟؟*

*حماقه الانسان لا حد لها....*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

مخيفة جدا القنبلة دي
وفعلا كارثة كبيرة اوي
ربنا يسامحه اللي اخترعها حتي لو كان قصده خير
ميرسي ليك مارو علي الموضوع والمعلومات القيمة دي​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع أكثر من رااائع
أشكرك جدااا

كل سنه وأنت طيب​*


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*شكراا على المعلومه*_​




*ثانكس يا جميل نوورت
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> امتى حد يتشجع ويفجر القنبلتين ثلاثة دول
> 
> شكرا مارو للموضوع المفيد جدا
> 
> كان فى نقط كده عايزة افهمها تم بحمد الله ههههههههه




*ههههههه متستعجليش ياختى :t26:
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> رائع موضوعك يا مارسلينو
> واحلي تقييم الك



*ثانكس يا حبيبى مرورك وتقييمك
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااا كتييير للموضوع المفيد
> حاجه بترعب بس كلو بايد ربنا
> ربنا يباركك
> *



*صاح كلامك

شكرا مرورك نورتى الموضوع وثانكس على التقييم
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> لو بايدي ... لخلتكم تخلصو من زمااااااااااااان:giveup:​



*يا قلبك البلاك :w00t:
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ايييييييييييه الكاميرا الخفيه دي
> انا قيمت الموضوع مش المشاركه
> شكلي دوست غلططط
> *



*
ههههههه ولا يهمك وصل فى كل الاحوال
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا ضد السلاح بشكل عام الا في حاله الدفاع الشرعي فقط و ضد الطاقه النوويه و مشتقاتها بشكل خاص*
> 
> *الانسان بيلعب بالنار و بيدمر ارضه و حياته بايده*
> 
> ...



*عندك حق حماقه لا حدود لها

شكرا مرورك وتقييمك نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مخيفة جدا القنبلة دي
> وفعلا كارثة كبيرة اوي
> ربنا يسامحه اللي اخترعها حتي لو كان قصده خير
> ميرسي ليك مارو علي الموضوع والمعلومات القيمة دي​




*ثانكس مرمر نوورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع أكثر من رااائع
> أشكرك جدااا
> 
> كل سنه وأنت طيب​*




*ثانكس مرورك وتقييمك يا استاذنا نوورت
*​


----------

